# Drilling Out Live Rounds



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a .30 caliber rifle bullet and a .45 caliber pistol round from WWII that belonged to my grandfather.  I'd like to drill them out and render them inert.  Based on what I've learned, it seems like it would be safe for me to put some padding around the rounds, put them in a bench vise, and simple drill in (from the side, not from the primer).  It does not appear that drilling will cause the powder to ignite.  Anything else I should be concerned about?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 10, 2017)

@Ranger Psych I feel would know best.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 10, 2017)

Paging the bomb kitty @racing_kitty


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I have a .30 caliber rifle bullet and a .45 caliber pistol round from WWII that belonged to my grandfather.  I'd like to drill them out and render them inert.  Based on what I've learned, it seems like it would be safe for me to put some padding around the rounds, put them in a bench vise, and simple drill in (from the side, not from the primer).  It does not appear that drilling will cause the powder to ignite.  Anything else I should be concerned about?


Or use a bullet puller to remove the bullet, drain make the primer inert, and punch the primer out.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 10, 2017)

Soak in water? Edit- Not sure if this will work but most of the ammo issues I've heard of involved water damage while stored.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 10, 2017)

In truth, drilling shouldn’t create a problem. The gunpowder isn’t explosive; the primer is. But once you empty out the powder you’d still need to handle the primer to make the shell inert.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 10, 2017)

Found this answer. To correct myself as Water may not be the longterm answer you are looking for.

How to Safely Get Rid of Bad Ammo


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 10, 2017)

Bullet puller, toss the casing in the sink, punch out the primer, reinstall bullet, toss in tumbler to polish.


----------

